# mrd00d



## mrd00d (Jul 27, 2007)

Brand new here.  Thanks for making this place so we 'writers' and 'poets' and whatnots can have a place to hang.  I am 34 and have some stuff to share, tell me what you think.  Be honest, but polite and we will get along fine.


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Baron (Jul 27, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## The Hack (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome, mrd00d.  I've read the two pieces you've posted thus far.  I must say that you have a unique perspective.  I didn't critique those posts because, as I've said before, me critiquing poetry is like the Three Stooges giving investment advice.  Anyway, it was interesting.

I glean from your profile that you are a nerd.  Well welcome to the nerdery, as I am sure we are not the only two of our ilk here.


----------



## mrd00d (Jul 27, 2007)

The Hack said:


> Welcome, mrd00d. I've read the two pieces you've posted thus far. I must say that you have a unique perspective. I didn't critique those posts because, as I've said before, me critiquing poetry is like the Three Stooges giving investment advice. Anyway, it was interesting.
> 
> I glean from your profile that you are a nerd. Well welcome to the nerdery, as I am sure we are not the only two of our ilk here.


 

Thanks...I am a nerd for sure.  I have been trying to delve into music, art, writing, etc etc, but I am also very into computers, xbox games, modding xboxes, motorcycles, martial arts, guns...etc.

I just left a horrible chat room and came here at the advice of a friend who told me about the place we left that sucks.  It is so refreshing to see human beings acting like actual human beings.  Thanks for your comments on my writing.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome mrdude ... er ... i mean mrdood ...


----------



## Drzava (Jul 29, 2007)

lol that you gave yourself a thumbs up


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 29, 2007)

mrd00d said:


> I am also very into computers, xbox games, modding xboxes, motorcycles, martial arts, guns...etc.



Everything was going well until you mentioned guns in your list.

Don't worry, I'll do nice critiquing, I'm renowned on the forum for very nice critiques.

Welcome to the forum

Triq


----------



## mrd00d (Aug 1, 2007)

Triquediqual said:


> Everything was going well until you mentioned guns in your list.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll do nice critiquing, I'm renowned on the forum for very nice critiques.
> 
> ...


 

I should add 'guns for personal protection and target practice or defending your home against murderers, robbers and the like'. Does that help? lol


----------



## mrd00d (Aug 1, 2007)

Drzava said:


> lol that you gave yourself a thumbs up


 
Thanks...I was trying to be a smart-aleck.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

mrd00d is my friend.  I demand that you all be nice to him.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Also what's wrong with guns?


----------



## mrd00d (Aug 9, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> mrd00d is my friend. I demand that you all be nice to him.


 
Notice how he says this then admits he has a gun.


HAHAH!  help stop cyber-bullying....


----------



## Foxee (Aug 9, 2007)

> It is so refreshing to see human beings acting like actual human beings.


...........yeah. I don't usually consider that to be a GOOD thing. I'm glad you're optimistic. 

I'd throw in 'overthrowing tyrannical governments' as a reason for owning a gun, too, although anymore gun ownership isn't enough. Where can I get a tank permit?

Anyway, welcome.


----------

